#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Выставка <<Дух будо: история японских боевых искусств>> в Москве

## Марина В

Выставка проводится во Всероссийской государственной библиотеке
иностранной литературы им. М.И.Рудомино, расположенной по адресу:
ул. Николоямская 1, (центральный вход, 2-й этаж Белый зал, 3-й этаж Бежевый зал)
Церемония открытия - 30 июля 2010г. в 14:00
Выставка работает с 30 июля по 19 августа 2010г.
Расписание:
    * 10:00 - 20:00 (пн - пт)
    * 10:00 - 18:00 (сб)
    * Выходной - воскресенье
Вход свободный.

Выставка состоит из двух частей:
    * вооружение и история боевых искусств
    * боевые искусства как компонент современной культуры

Организаторы:
    * Посольство Японии в РФ
    * Японский Фонд,
    * Всероссийская государственная библиотека иностранной    литературы им. М.И.Рудомино

----------

Kamala (22.07.2010), Артемида (22.07.2010), Еше Нинбо (10.12.2010), Сергей А (25.07.2010), Чиффа (22.07.2010)

----------


## Kamala

А мастера боевых искусств не приедут? Кто именно? Буду признательна за подробности: может кто из сенсеев будет мастер-класс проводить...?

----------


## Марина В

Отправила запрос, жду ответа.  :Smilie:

----------


## Марина В

Ответ был "мы не знаем".  :Smilie: 
Отправила запрос в другую организацию... Жду ответа...  :Smilie:

----------


## Марина В

По всей видимости, информация засекречена...  :Wink:  Всё, что удалось выяснить - на открытии выставки будут показательные выступления: стрельба из лука и владение мечом.  :Cool:

----------


## Asanga

> По всей видимости, информация засекречена...  Всё, что удалось выяснить - на открытии выставки будут показательные выступления: стрельба из лука и владение мечом.


Т.е. надо думать Кюдо и Йайдо

----------


## Артемида

Кто был, поделитесь впечатлениями?

----------


## Eternal Jew

Каким образом "боевые искусства" могут относиться к буддизму, провозглашающему ненасилие?

Это бред.

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

> Каким образом "боевые искусства" могут относиться к буддизму, провозглашающему ненасилие?
> 
> Это бред.


У монахов шаолиня как-то же получалось соотносить буддизм с БИ. Да и в Японии значительное часть мастеров БИ тоже были буддистам. А вот как они могут относиться к буддизму - спросите у них самих, не пожалеете )

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Да и в Японии значительное часть мастеров БИ тоже были буддистам. А вот как они могут относиться к буддизму - спросите у них самих, не пожалеете )


Особенно Масутацу Ояма, который тренировал кулаки на молодых бычках. Он тоже "буддист"?
Даже Морихей Уесиба не имеет отношение к буддизму.

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

Про Мацусато не знаю, а Морихей Уесиба практиковал Сингон-буддизм. Да в общем-то в тибетской традиции тоже это все есть, только запрятано еще сильнее чем тема про секс.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> У монахов шаолиня как-то же получалось соотносить буддизм с БИ...


У монахов шаолиня были монахи-бойцы (усэны), которые больше занимались БИ чем Дхармой и просто монахи, которые не занимались БИ (их если я не ошибаюсь было большинство).

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Про Мацусато не знаю, а Морихей Уесиба практиковал Сингон-буддизм. Да в общем-то в тибетской традиции тоже это все есть, только запрятано еще сильнее чем тема про секс.


Гы-гы-гы.
Тибетские боевые искусства?  :Big Grin:  Чего только сейчас не придумают.
Про секс тема никак не запрятана в тибетском буддизме, просто есть определенные ограничения для монахов. И тибетцы более раскрепощенны в этом.
Морихей Уесиба, насколько я знаю, никогда не был адептом какой-то религии или буддийского течения  Японии или секты.
Он только  в молодости изучал Дзен  и Сингон, но это не стало его практикой или религией. Его жизнь,  его собственное учение - стало религией.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Морихей Уесиба, насколько я знаю, никогда не был адептом какой-то религии или буддийского течения  Японии или секты.
> Он только  в молодости изучал Дзен  и Сингон, но это не стало его практикой или религией. Его жизнь,  его собственное учение - стало религией.


Уэсиба Морихэй был приверженцем религии Оомото-кё, которая появилась в Японии в конце XIX века и не имеет с буддизмом ничего общего совсем.

----------


## Дина Скатова

ах, КАК жаль, что я пропустила...Обожаю мечи и боевые искусства......

----------

